# Best prices for electronics?



## Swerveut (Jun 24, 2012)

I am new in Abu Dhabi and currently setting up. Would like to know what are the best places to buy electronics items in Abu Dhabi? Whats the equivalent of Best Buy or Fry's here? 
I need to buy everything from small things like shavers, to TV's, washer/dryers, and etc.

Thanks.


----------

